# Need a plow for a 2005 tundra, but don't know what size



## Tundraplow (Aug 26, 2009)

I would like to purchase a used plow for a 2005 tundra sr5 double cab. I'm told I should be looking for a Suburbanite or Homesteader plow. I see they come in 2 different sized. Will it make much of a difference between the 6'5" and the 7'4"? Any leads on a used plow would also be appreciated.

Thanks
Tundraplow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You could also use a snoway orr boss unit. I would consider a 7'6" unit for you truck, a 6'8" would work but you can handlke the 7'6" an it would be much easier to use..


----------



## Tundraplow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Basher, I'll keep my eyes open for a 7'6"


----------

